

Which project should be “the one” to work on? - pypetey

I have multiple start-up projects (early demos) but I am having a problem deciding which project should be the project on which I will spend majority of my time.<p>I can&#x27;t work on multiple projects simultaneously so I&#x27;ve made the decision that I&#x27;ll work on only one project :)<p>What questions should I ask myself?
What criteria should I use to pick the right project?
What else could be important in my case?<p>I need your help! :)
======
saurabh
Whatever you need to use yourself first and most.

~~~
pypetey
That's a good idea :) Thanks!

------
lutusp
There's something you need to learn about everyday reality, and that is that
no one can predict which of many competing projects will turn out to be the
most useful, rewarding, successful.

The best advice is to learn basic skills that can be applied to any project
that comes along, but don't try to choose the single perfect choice, because
_there are no perfect advance choices_.

Another way to say this is with an old saying: "The first casualty of battle
is the battle plan."

> What else could be important in my case?

Focus on broad, transferable, general knowledge and skill. Don't specialize
too much, because you might specialize yourself out of any interesting
occupation.

~~~
pypetey
Really good hint

